# MTS Mblaze internet data card review



## rajesh.goswami (Dec 26, 2012)

Please dont go ever for MTS Mblaze.. they are cheater no.1 in internet service providers in terms of service, speed, data calculation.
I have very bad experience about all this..

I had recharge my account for 15GB data usage and 3 months validity..
then in 2 months i used only 9GB and they deducted 13GB from account. 4GB deducted unnecessary. when I mail them with screenshot and usage report, initially they ignored the case but after many follows they said, we checked your usage and its correct what it was deducted. then I ask them to provide me usage details information day wise or month wise. they we cant do that..

very very bad customer service, DONT GO FOR MTS INTERNET EVER.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 27, 2012)

This is becoming a common issue with so many operators of unfair usage deduction by citing the issue of lack of customer awareness of data usage.

problem with CDMA operators are the costly sign up process where you are need to purchase their locked and network only devices.

whom to trust, every single operator has their own horror story.

at least in kolkata, mts speed are not that bad compare to other CDMA operators.


----------

